# WEP to WPA upgrade



## fklauber (Oct 21, 2004)

:4-dontkno Want to upgrade my router protection (Verizon wireless). I'm currently using WEP, but want to go to WPA.

I've been having some difficulty getting the system to WPA. Might be an OS related problem???? Am running Windows XP Home edition SP3 (on a desktop PC) with all Windows patches on auto update. I've tried to find a patch to download for WPA but have been unsuccessful. 

I guess I have two questions - Should WPA work with my current OS as is?

If I need a patch to get WPA to work, where would I find it?

All help most gratefully accepted -

FK


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi fklauber,

Your XP SP3 shd support WPA or WPA2 but depending on your computer's Wi-Fi adapter. Try updating your Wi-Fi adapter's driver and see if it helps and then try to configure it with either WPA or WPA2, if not you may replace your adapter that will support WPA or WPA2.


----------



## fklauber (Oct 21, 2004)

:upset: Tried the upgrade but it did not work. Went thru several tries using WPA and WPA2. Changed settings on the router and on the adapter so they would be the same (as each other) each time [i.e.] shared key and encryption specifications.

After each attempt, saw message indicating that there was an attempt to make a connection. The Zyxel icon went green then red, and back and forth like that, but connectivity was never established. 

Had to reset the router each time and change the resulting default Admin user and password each time. When went back to WEP, connectivity established. Unfortunately, that is not where I want to be.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

> if not you may replace your adapter that will support WPA or WPA2.


----------



## fklauber (Oct 21, 2004)

I am not sure that is the case. The software that comes with the adapter shows that it has WPA as a choice.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I get an RMA then return it and try a different brand Wi-Fi Adapter.


----------

